# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions > TV The Bad Batch: Season Two

## Palanan

First two episodes are out.  Theyre more entertaining than I expected, but they certainly put the mindless in mindless fun.  


*Spoiler*
Show

Some unspecified amount of time has passed since the last season, probably a year or so.  Omega looks a bit older, and is now a certified Space Action Hero, swinging on cables beneath spaceships and shooting alien crab monsters.  Why are we doing this?  No idea, but we are.  Meanwhile I just feel sorry for the alien crab monsters.

We have a solid tie-in to the movies and Clone Wars series with a visit to Dookus palace and a discussion of his personal plunder; not only was he a traitor to the Jedi and perpetrator of countless crimes, it seems he was also a war profiteer on a massive scale.  It makes sense that the Empire would snap up the plunder, but I do have to wonder why it took them an entire year or more to even get started on that.  As usual, economics in Star Wars arent exactly considered in detail; but given the colossal magnitude of the wealth which Dooku had squirreled away, Id think the Emperor would have wanted it the moment Dookus head stopped rolling.

There are just a few hints of depth herea moment when Omega needs to be told what a toy is, with the implication that shes missing out on childhood.  (But shes a clone and we knew that already.)  More interesting is the local mans reminder to Tech that his planet had an identity prior to and separate from its role in the Clone Warsand this is clearly a revelation to Tech, who likes to think he knows everything.  Probably the best character moment in either episode, though sadly not followed up on.  Even so, it speaks volumes for the narrow mental space that even our liberated clone heroes are operating within.

As usual, theres no trace of any thought for the ethics of child soldiers in combat, although maybe they figured theyve got it covered by giving Omega a helmet.  Theres also scrupulous care given to show that the Batch are using stun settings, while the Empires clones are using lethal firealthough this apparently only applies to ground troops, since Wrecker unquestionably kills several pilots when he blows a few fighters out of the sky, and Tech kills a couple more when he shoots down a gunship.  Presumably were meant to overlook this discrepancy.

Theres a Big Moment at the end when Omega has to choose to give up the loot, seconds before the cargo crate crashes the rest of the way down the mountainexcept there are literally ninety-nine other crates scattered all around, so it shouldnt have been too difficult to stop by another one for a quick scrounge.  Ah well.

The character of Commander Wilco had real potential, but he needed a bit more development for the audience to truly feel his fate.  Hes competent, dedicated and cares for his men, but we only get this in glimpses, and he really deserved a fully humanizing moment.  But maybe Andor has set those expectations higher than this series is willing to meet.

Sadly we dont see much in the way of new terrain or set design, at which later seasons of Clone Wars absolutely outdid themselves.  Even Dookus palace didnt have quite the ominous feel it really should have.   

Overall a touch better than I was expecting.  The first episode has some decent action and ends on a real cliffhanger; but the second episode quickly gets bogged down, and just drags by comparison.  The paint-by-numbers dialogue, generic action, lackluster design and sparse character moments all make this thoroughly average post-Clone Wars fare.

----------


## KillianHawkeye

I would say these first two episodes are merely a setup for whatever the real plot of the season is going to be. I thought they were fairly good, but they mainly served to catch everyone up with current events and lay down the "we should be fighting against the Empire more" goal that will likely drive the plot going forward. Seems like a fairly decent start for the season, though it doesn't have the same gravitas as the first season's Order 66 start off.

I agree with most of your points raised, especially with Omega and Tech, but I'll point out that the heroes using their blasters' stun settings was also something that happened a lot in season 1. It's the standard operating procedure at this point.

I'm also kind of wondering if the change to yellow armor accents has some greater meaning, or if it was just done to update the visuals or to sell more toys or whatever....

----------


## Devlerbat

When the guy says, "My people existed before the war you know" and Tech responded with "I haven't thought about that" I half expected him to finish with something along the lines of "I suppose because my people didn't".

----------


## Keltest

> When the guy says, "My people existed before the war you know" and Tech responded with "I haven't thought about that" I half expected him to finish with something along the lines of "I suppose because my people didn't".


Depends on how much of the "clones consider themselves a Mandalorian offshoot" element they go with I think.

----------


## Giggling Ghast

I watched the first two episodes tonight. I thought it was a strong start.

*Spoiler*
Show

Clearly theyre setting up Rampart to be a major antagonist, given that he now has a reason to eliminate the Bad Batch and cover up his failure to destroy them on Kamino.





> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> It makes sense that the Empire would snap up the plunder, but I do have to wonder why it took them an entire year or more to even get started on that.  As usual, economics in Star Wars arent exactly considered in detail; but given the colossal magnitude of the wealth which Dooku had squirreled away, Id think the Emperor would have wanted it the moment Doookus head stopped rolling.


*Spoiler*
Show

Well, there would be a pretty massive re-organization effort following the end of the war. The Imperial Army had to be built from the ground up, and planets formerly under Separatist control like Raxus (or even nominally Republic-aligned planets like Ryloth) would have to be brought to heel. Amidst all that, looting Dookus treasure hoard seems like a low priority.


On a side note: was there general consensus around the theory that Crosshair had his chip removed after Episode 8? Back in Episode 1, he still had hair, but after he was badly injured during Reunion, his hair is shaved and he has scarring on the side of his head. It stands to reason he might have required brain surgery.

That would also explain why Crosshair shifts from wanting to execute the squad for treason to accusing them of betraying him by leaving him behind.

----------


## Palanan

New episode, surprisingly excellent.  


*Spoiler*
Show

I was expecting low-grade pablum, but got a tightly written story that gives us both a flashback to the Clone Wars and a detailed look at how the Empire is inexorably spreading its grip.

Its great to see the war memorial again, and the new location on Dessex is superbly moody.  Also nice to see Cody againhe has a full arc in this one episode and its very well done.

My one real complaint is that Governor Ames made a bone-stupid move when she released Grotton without having made some very detailed arrangements beforehand. Yes, she was out of droids, but when the entirety of the battle and your life depends on a tiny sliver of leverage, you dont just give that leverage away.

The episode also gives us the conundrum of who to root for.  We spent seven seasons believing clones were the good guys (more or less) when they were mowing down battle droids, and here the episode works nicely to draw us into that frame of mind again, before showing us just how wrong that assumption has become.  

Even though we know what Crosshairs going to do, its still painful to see it play outand all the more so when the steps leading up to it are fully in the Clone Wars spirit.  Crosshairs trick shot with the reflective pucks is just brilliant, and we want to enjoy its sheer coolness, right up to the point when he murders a woman we know is in the right.

Overall genuinely impressed with this one, and my estimation of the show's potential has risen because of it.  Weve seen Star Wars shows give us strong early episodes and then completely fall apart (e.g. Book of Bobalorian) but for now, Im looking forward to the next episode with higher standards in mind.

Also, the battle droids high-fiving was hilarious.  I dont know if weve seen that before, but it perfectly nails the battle droid vibe.

----------


## Giggling Ghast

Well, that was a very somber episode. The action was impressive, but there are no heroics going on here.

*Spoiler*
Show

Ironically, by continuing to fervently serve the Empire, Crosshair has only further isolated himself as his execution of Ames was what led Cody to desert. Now hes disliked by his fellow clones and looked upon with suspicion by Rampart.





> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> My one real complaint is that Governor Ames made a bone-stupid move when she released Grotton without having made some very detailed arrangements beforehand. Yes, she was out of droids, but when the entirety of the battle and your life depends on a tiny sliver of leverage, you dont just give that leverage away.


*Spoiler*
Show

She knew she was beaten. Its not like she could hold that Imperial stooge hostage forever. I think she knew what was coming and decided to go out on her terms, upholding the ideals she once believed in one final time.

----------


## KillianHawkeye

I agree, excellent episode!
*Spoiler*
Show

Is it a new plot point that more clones are escaping the Empire's brainwashing over time, or had it been shown before? 

I know Rex managed to defeat it at the end of The Clone Wars, but it was extremely difficult for him. And the Bad Batch had their own difficulties in getting their mind control implants removed before being driven insane (or worse) last season. But Cody seems to have somehow taken the slow road back to mental independence, and other "regs" going AWOL was also mentioned in the episode. 

It feels weird that Cody was able to grow a conscience again just over a year after so easily turning on his good friends among the Jedi.

----------


## Keltest

> I agree, excellent episode!
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Is it a new plot point that more clones are escaping the Empire's brainwashing over time, or had it been shown before? 
> 
> I know Rex managed to defeat it at the end of The Clone Wars, but it was extremely difficult for him. And the Bad Batch had their own difficulties in getting their mind control implants removed before being driven insane (or worse) last season. But Cody seems to have somehow taken the slow road back to mental independence, and other "regs" going AWOL was also mentioned in the episode. 
> 
> It feels weird that Cody was able to grow a conscience again just over a year after so easily turning on his good friends among the Jedi.


*Spoiler*
Show

Consider that Cody and Rex took after their respective Jedi. Cody is much more a believer in protocol and authority as a principle, as opposed to Rex being a free thinker. The chips also cant just turn the clones into droids, because that does genuinely defeat a lot of the purpose of the more expensive clones, so theyre probably left with their personality intact, they just suddenly have new priorities. And with the stormtroopers in the near future, there probably isnt a lot of priority for getting the Clones all on board, since theyre being replaced anyway.

----------

